# Sheila's Bayou Bowl?



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

I've been searching for a way to have Coby drink water without getting his entire face wet and I've tried the bottle ones before, but I feel like he doesn't drink enough when using a bottle. Then I heard something about a bowl from Sheila at bayou collectibles? But I have no idea what they look like and how they work. I've tried searching online but I can't seem to find anything about it! Could someone help me out? Thank you!!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm so glad you posted this, I have been trying to get her buddy bowls. I know several members have them. Could someone post her email address again. Thanks


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Here's the one that Sheila Riley of Malt Angel's has.

I'm not sure if that's the same one you were looking for or not.

http://www.maltaangelsmaltese.com/Maltese%...Water_Bowls.htm


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Here you go:

[email protected]

I posted some pictures of mine in this thread:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...69&hl=bayou


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> Here you go:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ...


Are these glazed inside and out? Did they ever make a larger bowl?


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

ohhh! so that's what they look like! I just couldn't imagine it for the life of me how it would look.

Thank you everyone!

is there a specific size you recommend?


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

oops.. never mind.. they only come in one size


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=550269
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, they are glazed inside and out. These bowls are fantastic! [attachment=35527:thumbs_up.gif] [attachment=35527:thumbs_up.gif]

I think Sheila did make the larger size. A few people with more than one Malt got them.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I have two of these and love them. They are glazed inside and out. Kosmo's beard is WAY less wet now-he used to get sloppy wet


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Jax likes to lay his face in his water bowl. He's kinda lazy...

Would this help to not get his beard completely soaked?!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I have some and I am very happy with them.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Does for Kosmo-seriously, his beard used to get drenched  Now he only has a little tiny bit of wetness from after he drinks and it drips down. :biggrin: 



> Jax likes to lay his face in his water bowl. He's kinda lazy...
> 
> Would this help to not get his beard completely soaked?![/B]


----------

